# Gas leak on new range installation



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi! First question-Did you install a new flexible gas line?

First of all tape or pipe dope MUST NEVER EVER be used on a compression fitting.
The threaded nut pulls the smooth surfaces together for an air tight fit. Any thing on the threads will hinder the process.


Re using an old flex line with a new nipple some times fails-The flair in the flexline must compress against the rounded nipple. Often the flair on a used line is to mashed to re form itself to the new nipple.

I hope this helps,I haven't had enough coffee to think clearly yet.Good luck--MIKE--


----------

